# What is the issue you most came across with your cycling apparel, and how would you like them to be improved?



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

What is the issue you have with your current cycling apparel, is it the chamois not supporting long time? Or the workmanship not good and cause friction, or the materiel not quick dry enough so not feeling good? Feel free to share with us here and tell us how would you like them to improve.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Drawstring waistbands on shorts and tights instead of elastic.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

#1: Leggings that will not stay up!


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

All of the decent kit being designed for 12 year old waifs? 

As a 'Clydesdale' (6' 5" 235lbs) , it's very difficult to find 'comfortable' cycling clothing.

Some manufacturers have 'club' fit, which in some cases works, but it's rare. I would suggest making some decent jerseys in a "Club +" for us bigger fellas.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Stuff is way too expensive!


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Peter P. said:


> Drawstring waistbands on shorts and tights instead of elastic.


Thanks Peter, I think this issue has fixed on most of the brands now?


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

duriel said:


> #1: Leggings that will not stay up!


Thanks Duriel, do you mean the legging cannot use for longer time or longer rides?


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Finx said:


> All of the decent kit being designed for 12 year old waifs?
> 
> As a 'Clydesdale' (6' 5" 235lbs) , it's very difficult to find 'comfortable' cycling clothing.
> 
> Some manufacturers have 'club' fit, which in some cases works, but it's rare. I would suggest making some decent jerseys in a "Club +" for us bigger fellas.


Got it, so it is difficult to find suitable size for bigger size cyclists. Understood.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Dinosaur said:


> Stuff is way too expensive!


Indeed.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

All the cyclist here, if you had the chance to see this post, kindly share with us your issues with your current cycling apparels, thank you a lot!


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Souke-Cycling said:


> Thanks Peter, I think this issue has fixed on most of the brands now?


I've got multiple pairs of recent vintage Pearl Izumi and Castelli shorts; neither has a drawstring.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

It would be nice if somebody made jerseys that had side pockets, not just rear pockets.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Souke-Cycling said:


> Thanks Duriel, do you mean the legging cannot use for longer time or longer rides?


I dress in layers, as I ride where the temp changes a lot from start to finish. I have sleeves/pullon/off leg tights, which are removed at the first stop/break. I have the most problem with leggings, from ankle to upper thigh, they seem pretty tight but, they are installed under my bike shorts but always start slipping down. Then the tops end up sliding down with the top of the legging above the knee, with open skin.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

duriel said:


> I dress in layers, as I ride where the temp changes a lot from start to finish. I have sleeves/pullon/off leg tights, which are removed at the first stop/break. I have the most problem with leggings, from ankle to upper thigh, they seem pretty tight but, they are installed under my bike shorts but always start slipping down. Then the tops end up sliding down with the top of the legging above the knee, with open skin.


Maybe you need a garter belt.


----------



## Princeton_Tiger (Dec 5, 2009)

I have several jerseys where the pull tab on the zipper has broken off.


----------



## mmoose (Apr 2, 2004)

The summer clothes shrink over the winter. But that shrink is not as bad as when I stop riding for a couple years. I should not that this is not specific to cycling apparel tho.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Princeton_Tiger said:


> I have several jerseys where the pull tab on the zipper has broken off.


Same here!


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

An unobtrusive pocket on cycling shorts would be nice. Close fitting, that wouldn't be noticed when not in use, on the outer thigh or small of the back, that would stretch enough to hold something the size of a cell phone snug enough that it wouldn't shift around.

As an insulin pump wearing diabetic I would find it much more convenient to keep the pump there than in a jersey pocket.


----------



## Catmandoo (Nov 20, 2020)

velodog said:


> An unobtrusive pocket on cycling shorts would be nice.


A recently purchased pair of Pearl Izumi bib shorts has a side pocket on each lower leg. I was surprised, it's a nice feature.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

velodog said:


> An unobtrusive pocket on cycling shorts would be nice. Close fitting, that wouldn't be noticed when not in use, on the outer thigh or small of the back, that would stretch enough to hold something the size of a cell phone snug enough that it wouldn't shift around.
> 
> As an insulin pump wearing diabetic I would find it much more convenient to keep the pump there than in a jersey pocket.


We are going to have that kind of bib shorts very soon as well, it is called cargo bib shorts,  I think many of other brands already have it as well.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Catmandoo said:


> A recently purchased pair of Pearl Izumi bib shorts has a side pocket on each lower leg. I was surprised, it's a nice feature.


Looks like every body love this features


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Lombard said:


> Same here!





Princeton_Tiger said:


> I have several jerseys where the pull tab on the zipper has broken off.


So a durable zipper is very necessary !


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

mmoose said:


> The summer clothes shrink over the winter. But that shrink is not as bad as when I stop riding for a couple years. I should not that this is not specific to cycling apparel tho.


Haha!


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Lombard said:


> It would be nice if somebody made jerseys that had side pockets, not just rear pockets.


We are improving on our new collections from long sleeve jersey, to the new 2022 design jerseys, now we have 4 jersey kind has zipper side pockets with rear pockets as well.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

duriel said:


> I dress in layers, as I ride where the temp changes a lot from start to finish. I have sleeves/pullon/off leg tights, which are removed at the first stop/break. I have the most problem with leggings, from ankle to upper thigh, they seem pretty tight but, they are installed under my bike shorts but always start slipping down. Then the tops end up sliding down with the top of the legging above the knee, with open skin.


So if a cycling clothing can solve the temperature change issue would be nice! And in order to avoid the awkward situation, I would wear a bib shorts or legging.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Lombard said:


> Maybe you need a garter belt.


Yep, that's what I made, there may be a better solution though. I can run a sewing machine too!
Leggings.... that is exactly what I'm talking about! .... I think.


----------



## smokersteve (May 22, 2016)

duriel said:


> I dress in layers, as I ride where the temp changes a lot from start to finish. I have sleeves/pullon/off leg tights, which are removed at the first stop/break. I have the most problem with leggings, from ankle to upper thigh, they seem pretty tight but, they are installed under my bike shorts but always start slipping down. Then the tops end up sliding down with the top of the legging above the knee, with open skin.


I haven’t found a pair of knee warmers that stay up for me. Tried numerous brands.
A buddy of mine gave me a pair of louis garneau leggings (ankle to upper thigh) because they were to small for him. These things stay in place. Don’t wear them much since I live in SoCal but I’m always shocked that they don’t budge

They look just like these but I’m not 100% sure since I didn’t buy them.








Amazon.com : Louis Garneau, Cycling Zip-Leg Warmers 2, Black, Small : Cycling Legwarmers : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Amazon.com : Louis Garneau, Cycling Zip-Leg Warmers 2, Black, Small : Cycling Legwarmers : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry



www.amazon.com


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

duriel said:


> Yep, that's what I made, there may be a better solution though. I can run a sewing machine too!
> Leggings.... that is exactly what I'm talking about! .... I think.


If it's too cold to bike in shorts, I just wear a light pair of tights over my shorts. No more difficult to take off than leg warmers - you still need to remove shoes.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

One does not have to remove shoes for leggings, they have zippers. I have what you say too, but on cold days, I don't like bulky tights.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

duriel said:


> One does not have to remove shoes for leggings, they have zippers. I have what you say too, but on cold days, I don't like bulky tights.


If it's cold enough to need bulky leggings, it's cold enough that I want some of that insulation over my package as well!


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

In addition to the customary 3 pockets on the back of the jersey, I like having an additional zippered pocket, mostly to keep my keys. I have an Assos and a Jakroo jersey that have this, I'm sure others do as well.

As far as leggings, I've found that with knickers I'm good to 45F with about three inches of calves exposed. I have a lighter pair and a heavier pair which rises higher on the stomach and overall has thicker insulation. Of course, below 45F I wear tights. I have knee warmers and may wear them once every three years, which is about the same rate I wear arm warmers.

Zippers that fail, grrrrrr!


----------



## shrubs (Apr 6, 2021)

Bear in mind with sizing, that there are cyclists of former American football lineman size, much thicker all around, probably more so than most of my club who tend toward tall and svelt.

In other words I must go 2 sizes up (2XL) for my thicker body size. I think I am not in that much of a minority.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

The larger (coarser?) zippers function a lot smoother and don't seize after washing compared to the smaller, finer zippers on jerseys. I agree the zipper tabs break off before the jersey wears out. I prefer full zippers that allow you to take off the jersey like a jacket. I wish they all came like that.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

DrSmile said:


> The larger (coarser?) zippers function a lot smoother and don't seize after washing compared to the smaller, finer zippers on jerseys. I agree the zipper tabs break off before the jersey wears out. I prefer full zippers that allow you to take off the jersey like a jacket. I wish they all came like that.


Also metal zippers last longer and are more reliable than nylon zippers.


----------



## mudferret (8 mo ago)

velodog said:


> An unobtrusive pocket on cycling shorts would be nice. Close fitting, that wouldn't be noticed when not in use, on the outer thigh or small of the back, that would stretch enough to hold something the size of a cell phone snug enough that it wouldn't shift around.
> 
> As an insulin pump wearing diabetic I would find it much more convenient to keep the pump there than in a jersey pocket.


I feel that Specialized missed an opportunity for a larger pocket on the back of their RBX + swat bibs. Would be great to stick my phone in a ziploc and then throw on my back.


----------



## Princeton_Tiger (Dec 5, 2009)

[


duriel said:


> One does not have to remove shoes for leggings, they have zippers. I have what you say too, but on cold days, I don't like bulky tights.


Not all leggings have zippers. But that reminds me of the time that I had the opportunity to ride with some pros from the old Navigators squad. As the day warmed up during the ride, one of the guys removed his knee warmers while continuing to ride without missing a beat. He simply rolled them down to his ankle, unclipped his shoe, peeled the warmer off, and then did the same on the other leg. All while keeping his place in the group. I was pretty impressed.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

ogre said:


> In addition to the customary 3 pockets on the back of the jersey, I like having an additional zippered pocket, mostly to keep my keys. I have an Assos and a Jakroo jersey that have this, I'm sure others do as well.
> 
> As far as leggings, I've found that with knickers I'm good to 45F with about three inches of calves exposed. I have a lighter pair and a heavier pair which rises higher on the stomach and overall has thicker insulation. Of course, below 45F I wear tights. I have knee warmers and may wear them once every three years, which is about the same rate I wear arm warmers.
> 
> Zippers that fail, grrrrrr!


For the zipper pockets, you mainly put the keys and money right? I found it is quiet useless though, in China, as most of the doors are smart locks, and we don't use paper currency or any credit card or debit card when buying stuff, as long as we got a cell phone, we can easily make payment with ali-pay or wechat pay with a QR code or even face scan.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

shrubs said:


> Bear in mind with sizing, that there are cyclists of former American football lineman size, much thicker all around, probably more so than most of my club who tend toward tall and svelt.
> 
> In other words I must go 2 sizes up (2XL) for my thicker body size. I think I am not in that much of a minority.


Yep, size is always an issue


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

Souke-Cycling said:


> For the zipper pockets, you mainly put the keys and money right? I found it is quiet useless though, in China, as most of the doors are smart locks, and we don't use paper currency or any credit card or debit card when buying stuff, as long as we got a cell phone, we can easily make payment with ali-pay or wechat pay with a QR code or even face scan.


The zippered pocket is for car keys. I almost always drive to ride or a friend is driving. Debit card is the prevalent form of payment in the US. I rarely spend money in the middle of the ride but I always keep a couple of bills in my patch kit.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Souke-Cycling said:


> For the zipper pockets, you mainly put the keys and money right? I found it is quiet useless though, in China, as most of the doors are smart locks, and we don't use paper currency or any credit card or debit card when buying stuff, as long as we got a cell phone, we can easily make payment with ali-pay or wechat pay with a QR code or even face scan.


I don't put anything sharp in jersey pockets - just a hanky to blow my nose. Anything else goes in my saddle bag or beam rack. It's difficult to reach into a rear pocket when riding, side pockets would be nice.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

ogre said:


> The zippered pocket is for car keys. I almost always drive to ride or a friend is driving. Debit card is the prevalent form of payment in the US. I rarely spend money in the middle of the ride but I always keep a couple of bills in my patch kit.


Got it! Right, car keys is ensential .


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Lombard said:


> I don't put anything sharp in jersey pockets - just a hanky to blow my nose. Anything else goes in my saddle bag or beam rack. It's difficult to reach into a rear pocket when riding, side pockets would be nice.


Indeed, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

Lombard said:


> Maybe you need a garter belt.


No, man, one needs clip on suspenders! Or avoid the issue all together with bibs.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Fredrico said:


> No, man, one needs clip on suspenders! Or avoid the issue all together with bibs.


I hate bibs! They're hot, they chafe my shoulders and are a PITA when taking a bio break!


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

Souke-Cycling said:


> Got it! Right, car keys is ensential .


LOL!  

Seems like going out and returning home in the gas guzzler defeats the whole purpose of riding a bike! Can't remember the last time I drove to a club ride in a car. Oh yeah, it was to Hottern Hell Hundred in TX, a 3 hour trip from home. If the ride is closer than 15 miles away, I ride the bike. Treating bikes as toys or sports equipment is a secondary reward. For me, bikes have always shone as short range transportation, so inefficient by car and hard on the the equipment.

As far as clothing, I go towards the heavier weaves. They last longer and hold up better in a crash. Assos has stayed on top of the heap since I started seriously riding. Lighter weight lycra pills up and separates on the butt way too fast. lighter weight padding bottoms out. It doesn't support the soft flesh nearly as well as more dense padding. If you haven't already checked out Assos, I'd consider them the standard of comparison worthy of imitating.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Lombard said:


> I hate bibs! They're hot, they chafe my shoulders and are a PITA when taking a bio break!


As there are like one piece layer more, so it will be more hot than wearing nothing, haha! But as long as the fabric is quick dry and breathable enough, should be fine.


----------



## Commuting Fool (Aug 31, 2014)

Souke-Cycling said:


> What is the issue you have with your current cycling apparel, is it the chamois not supporting long time? Or the workmanship not good and cause friction, or the materiel not quick dry enough so not feeling good? Feel free to share with us here and tell us how would you like them to improve.


Most cycling clothing is very tight fitting, tailored for younger, thinner cyclists, and other than a brand like Pearl Izumi, there isn't much available that fits older riders who no longer have the physique they had when they were 25-30 years old. For example, I can find x-large jerseys I can fit my 69 year body into, but then the length of the jersey and the sleeves are ridiculous, not to mention the pockets sagging below one's butt if you actually put something into them. I wish apparel companies paid more attention to this segment of the apparel market and there were more options in the way of high quality jerseys and bibs. I don't consider myself completely out of shape at 5'6" and 160 lbs., having just finished a two week tour in the Apennine Mts. in Italy, but apparently most apparel companies do.


----------



## shrubs (Apr 6, 2021)

I agree with Commuting Fool. The sizing seems great for the plastic mannequin model physique that a small group can fit into or…… riders try to convince themselves they can. 

Obviously we are not store mannequins. I pretty much bypass cycling apparel in the store or online. It’s always XL and above sold out and Large or smaller on sale.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Commuting Fool said:


> Most cycling clothing is very tight fitting, tailored for younger, thinner cyclists, and other than a brand like Pearl Izumi, there isn't much available that fits older riders who no longer have the physique they had when they were 25-30 years old. For example, I can find x-large jerseys I can fit my 69 year body into, but then the length of the jersey and the sleeves are ridiculous, not to mention the pockets sagging below one's butt if you actually put something into them. I wish apparel companies paid more attention to this segment of the apparel market and there were more options in the way of high quality jerseys and bibs. I don't consider myself completely out of shape at 5'6" and 160 lbs., having just finished a two week tour in the Apennine Mts. in Italy, but apparently most apparel companies do.


The cycling apparel market will indeed be more inclined towards the younger market now. I think this is not right. Riding does not discriminate between ages and sizes. I often lose weight to fit in a tight cycling jersey, I wish a jersey fit my body, not my body cater a jersey 😥


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Souke-Cycling said:


> The cycling apparel market will indeed be more inclined towards the younger market now. I think this is not right. Riding does not discriminate between ages and sizes. I often lose weight to fit in a tight cycling jersey, I wish a jersey fit my body, not my body cater a jersey 😥


But then that's a good incentive to stay in shape.


----------

